
Quantum encryption is now fast enough for voice calls - wonderous
https://www.engadget.com/2017/11/26/scientists-develop-fast-quantum-encryption/
======
dcow
Click bait title. From the article itself...

> Eventually, there may be a time when you could hold a secure voice chat
> knowing that even the most determined spy couldn't listen in.

Point being the tech is not there yet. Not sure how you go from "someone did
an experiment demonstrating a way to pack more info into a photon" to "QE now
fast enough to make voice calls".

